# ducato workshop manual for download



## t&s

just found this site for most workshop manuals
i have one on a cd from somewhere else it is not as comprehensive as the adverts say but it only cost about £3 on ebay it came by post from hong kong
i dont know this firm but the pictures they show are the same as on my cd 
http://www.electronicmanuals.co.uk/fiat-ducato-workshop-manual-p-143.html?currency=EUR


----------



## Nosha

I also bought an ebay special, it proved useful when I needed to know which fuse indirectly covered the reverse light, but what let the disc down was a complete lack or wiring diagrams!

I wonder if this one is any better? They all seem to be based around the genuine Fiat disc but with bits missing or not copied correctly.


----------



## 888dee

been a good lad and done a search before posting  but the above link is broken, 
so looking for the workshop manual for my 92 2.5 TD peugeot J5 but obviously the same as the Ducato/express/c25? of the same age, anyone?


----------



## 888dee

continuing my musings on this and have found

CITROEN C25 DUCATO, TALBOT EXPRESS RUSSEK MANUAL PETROL on eBay (end time 12-Jul-09 11:37:49 BST)

anyone know anything about peter russek manuals?


----------



## jimmnlizz

888dee said:


> continuing my musings on this and have found
> CITROEN C25 DUCATO, TALBOT EXPRESS RUSSEK MANUAL PETROL on eBay (end time 12-Jul-09 11:37:49 BST)
> anyone know anything about peter russek manuals?



Hi 888,
         this appears to be the only manual available, even the ones on disc are only a copy of the Russek's Manual!  I have both.  I think that the paper version is best.  You only get dirty edges to the pages and that is far better than getting the oil out from around the keys of the keyboard!  You can, if you wanted to, print the pages out that you require. But, you know what its like, you always need to look at something else that you didn't think of first time round! (Unless you are a mechanic!) Seeing as its the only one available, that I have heard about, its quite good. It doesn't cover bodywork etc but all the mechanicals are there.  There is, of course, the manufacturers manual but a lot of the pictures are the same as Russek used. The downside to the original is the availability and the price, which converts, from Euros, to an arm and three legs!!  
  JIM!!  ​


----------



## 888dee

cheers jim,

will wait for a few auctions of mine to finish then this will be free, well not really but you know what I mean 

rgds
dee


----------



## Nosha

No good for Dee, but if anyone else needs a copy of my Ducato 2.8JDI disc let me know!


----------



## The Grand Wanderer

*Peter Russek Manual*

Hi all,
Further to posts I have a Peter Russek Manual for Citroen Relay/Pergeot Boxer/Fiat Ducato from 1994 2.5/2.8 ltr Diesel for sale, as I have traded my Home for a merc based one.
Will sell for £10.00 plus post/package. Appox £12.50 total. Hope I'm not contravening any rules by offering it but it will rot if I don't get rid. It has a few oil marks on the edges of the pages but otherwise is nearly new and in good condition. 
Regards


----------



## Mike

*I too look for a Ducato manual*



Nosha said:


> No good for Dee, but if anyone else needs a copy of my Ducato 2.8JDI disc let me know!


 
If there still are a copy for a Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD 2004 model I would very much apreaciate.

Mike


----------



## Deleted member 4053

Mike
Spam
dont click on link
Tony


----------



## Bigpeetee

Do any of the CD's cover 2001 2.8i DTD?


----------



## Tco

*Electronicmanuals.co.uk   Out of Business?*

Looking at other fora, It seems that  the above mentioned site has been down for around a year. One complainant said he bought a set of cd's but then couldn't raise them to get the access key to the files. So now he has two table mats.

Looks like a dead link now I' afraid.


----------



## mitsie7

*workshop manual for old one*

Hi to all members,this is my first thread so please bear with me, I have been trying to obtain a workshop manual for my 1989 fiat ducato 2.5 turbo diesel,but no luck on internet, they dont go back that far,can anyone help,thanks tom.


----------



## Mark79

I'm about to buy an workshop manual för my Ducato but I really need help with my gearbox. Is this covering how to change the sync for second gear?

If anyone knows a gearbox for a good price I can that instead 

Fiat Ducato, -93 diesel, 5 gears.


----------



## Mark79

I'm from sweden. 

A rebuild gearbox costs approx 1800€. I think that is way to much.

How much did you pay for the replace?


----------



## Squibby

I used the web site you mentioned in March of this year to download the Renault Master workshop manual, and thats exactly what it was a Renault dealer workshop manual, so a lot of the testing in the manual requires that you have the correct diagnostic kit that plugs into the engine managment system, there were no real wiring diagrams with it just info for the dealer trained mechanic.

Some usefull info but you would be better off with a haynes manual if they do one, I now have both and can sort out almost all of the servicing and general maintenance my self bar a few things that require special tools.

Keep looking on ebay as some times you get a scaned copy of the manual turn up from time to time, they tend not to stay to long though as they breach the copyright laws.

Squibby.


----------

